# Splitting alternative?



## Honeyeater (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't have any experience with this so your your help is greatly appreciated.

I have two hives, started out of splits last year. Don't know the age of queens. I'm currently end of winter here in Western Australia, and am planning my strategy for this spring (next few weeks). Each hive consists of one brood box, and one super (FlowHive, odd non-standard plastic frames in super), and were pretty healthy going into winter.

My original plan was to split the hives as pre-emptive swarm control. But now I want to aim at having two brood boxes. What is the best strategy for this, while pre-empting swarms at the same time?

Is it go ahead and split anyway, and let them grow into two brood boxes each?
Is it add an empty brood box, above, (or below?) the existing brood box?
Add another brood box and open up the nest between the two boxes on top of each other? 
Or maybe something else?

Thank you.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

not really sure of your local, so this may or may not work there, it is the thing that works here for me. IMO beekeeping is local.

I let them build up until here the Dandelion bloom.  Splits/new queens need a good flow and good pollen, warmish temps, IE very early splits do not work well for me.

So I would build up the hives until the early summer time frame, then split. its warmer then less likely to chill brood, more flow for better feed.

With hives I plan to split a pollen patty and some Syrup, also seems to give them a jump in population, helping to get bigger faster.

As well not sure of your wintering needs but here for me I like 2 or more brood boxes, so I guess not knowing the winter needs there either.
I would build them up a bit in the first month of the summer then split, then build the splits up to "winterable" size for your locale.

Also you did not state if you intend to buy queens or make your own, timing here can depend on when they are available as well.

there are several threads on splits, give it a go

Good luck

GG


----------



## Honeyeater (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks GG.

My local climate is mild winter and hot summer. I wear shorts and t-shirt all year round....

Going into spring soon here, bees bringing in pollen, not too sure about nectar yet.

Commercial beekeepers only winter in one brood box here as far as I know, but one hobbyist close to me I think he winters in two brood boxes. This winter I wanted to remove my super (Plastic FlowHive frames) but couldnt because all their honey was in the super and none in the broodbox. So I'm aiming to build up the colonies to two brood boxes for next winter so I can remove the super.


----------



## Bee North (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi Mate.

Not sure what you ended up doing but if I were you over in WA with your plans I would:

1. Add another brood box between the brood and flow super.

2. When the second brood box is all drawn and being used split the two brood boxes and you have your 2 hives.

3. Add your second brood box to the queen right hive.

4. Once the other hive is queen right and away add the second brood box to it.

Doing this is swarm prevention, as they will be expanding constantly having heaps of room.

It shouldnt take long, with a bit of a flow over there to achieve your plan.

Good luck!


----------

